# Greedy pigeons



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We always put food out for the birds, seeds and fatballs usually, I'm getting fed up with seeing greedy pigeons eating everything to the detriment of 'proper' birds. One pigeon will eat as much as 20 small birds. What can be done to stop the pigeons (flying rats)? Food is distributed in various ways, bird station, ground feeder, scattered on lawn etc, so one of those covers that keeps pigeons off would only have limited use. Sadly, Mrs R won't let me have a gun otherwise the problem would have been solved long ago.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We have the same issue, I have a BB pistol does not harm them but they take no notice anyway so it's a case of seeing them off when you can. The other thing we have found is that they appear to be on the increase and like you they eat everything and anything.


Ron


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We never put feed on the ground and sweep up any spillages from the bird table every night. Don't want those walking rats in our garden thanks.
Only way really is to use the covers which only allow smallish birds onto the table.
Our problem is the starlings who consume a huge amount and make such a mess.
Birdwatch weekend coming soon so missus will be taking part.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_like you they eat everything and anything. _

Are you suggesting that Mr & Mrs Remus eat bird food? :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Put everything in hanging bird feeders, it doesn't stop the starlings but does stop the pigeons eating everything. Starlings are not so bad as the pigeons and there aren't so many of them in this area.

Just had a flock of fieldfare descend on the garden and strip the remaining holly berries off the bushes. They come every year and that is all they ever feed on. Once the berries have gone you never see them again

peedee


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We have a similar problem.

We have a small, roofed bird table and I boxed in all 4 sides with small guage mesh wire, cutting a small opening for the smaller birds to get inside.

Works a treat for the small birds once they get used to it - frustrates the nuts off the pigeons!


----------

